# Fixation



## JChapoton (Mar 2, 2013)

You gotta see this 40 minute documentary on fixed gear bikes. I just watched it on Netflix. They still make fixed gear bikes and more and more people are trading in their coaster and ten-speed freewheels for one speed fixies with the same basic technology as the gay 90s and they are riding them in big cities, down long grades, etc. Awesome stuff right there.

And some further reading you might enjoy............http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle

I need to get out more.


----------



## sam (Mar 3, 2013)

Most british bikes of the 40s &50s were Flip/flop rear hubs so you had fixed or single speed.Fixed gears never really went out of style just weren't as manny as you now see.


----------

